# Ugly or not?



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Well I'm not sure if it's just me or not, but does anyone else think Flowerhorns are ugly?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

If I went fishing and caught one.....I'd cut my line. :lol:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I've seen some nicer looking ones, but beauty is definitely in the eye of the beholder. I wouldn't have one. However, I love Frontosa/Gibberosa, but many don't like the way they look.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Close resemblance !


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Also. I am moving this to the Cental American Forum. They are definitely not African!


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Flowerhorns come in so much variety and shape. 

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and imo flowerhorns vary. I hate the super big nuchal humps, but some of the colors and patterns are absolutely amazing. I mean seriously, some of them are just absolutely crazily unique in every way that they're just woowwww. Others are bleargh.


----------



## Murrayjane (May 16, 2013)

"People are afraid of what they don't understand" - John Merrick (elephant man)


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

notchback65 said:


> Close resemblance !


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Honestly im not really a fan of "Man made fish" so its one reason i don't like them. Plus they get the BIG ugly bump, some frontosa get it but it looks better on them. They are a longer fish and it fills out more (on some, some of them i don't even like). I donno i just wanted to see if i was the only one who thought this way lol.


----------

